# changing your fishes color



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

im thinking about changing the color of a betta fish and was wondering if the little pelits 4 changing color really work? If so what color would a light blue fish change?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Please reply! =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think you can change a fish's color. It changes on its own.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I've never heard of you being able to change your fish's color, and even then would you want to risk something like that?!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, that just sounds awful. I've never heard of pellets to change your fish's color. They change on their own.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

um yeah..his colors will change naturally..cant change it for him...


----------



## Phether (Aug 22, 2009)

It is impossible to completely change a betta fish's color from say red to blue, it gets its colors from its genes, its parents. And that'd be a stupid thing to do... not to mention cruel. However, its possible to _enhance_ a fish's color under the proper conditions, say going from a dull red to a bright and radiant red :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The pellets say "color enhancing" not "color changing. "


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Bettas aren't decorations-you can't change the color they are born with. However, with proper care many fish will bloom and their colors may change naturally and become more vibrant. Healthy bettas are beautiful no matter what color they are.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol yeah I think you saw "color enhancing" not "color changing" Nothing can change the color of your betta. Color enhancing just means to brighten up your bettas colors. lol wow.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep, what they said!!

I've had Color enhancing pellets before. Honestly, I don't think they do much. LOL


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I think all pellets say "color enhancing" just so you'll buy em lol


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

thank u for all posting=D
ill take your edvice
ckeap on posting


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

do any of you know where to get a good fish tank thats only 1 gallon or less?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All the food will do is bring his colors out more. not change them. to change them he has to either marble or thry'll change naturally.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

yes at walmart they have a triangular one with filter thats one gallon and is like only 10.00


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Ya I feed my fish Color Enhancing and it has made my fish go through phases of dark and lighter reds and see throughs.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

At petsmart they have half gallons for about 3$ so they should have 1 gall. tanks for a few bucks more.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Um, I wouldn't put your betta in anything smaller then at least 2 gallons. 
Smaller then 1 gallon is just cruel (unless used as a holding tank, temp, or quarantine).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with AngelicScars. Two gallons or larger is best.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I agree with the tank size. The betta hardly has any room in a 1 gallon tank. At least give the little guy a 2 gallon. PLUS you are just making for more work by having a 1 gallon vs a larger size tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The smaller the tank the more frequent the water changes.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Sparky lived in a half gal. all his life because sence the petstores have them in such small cups I thought it was more than enough but I had Clyde and Mr. McFish in a 2.5 gall.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry rach but you do need at least a one gallon for youre betta because one liter is to smalll when are you getting a new tank


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

how DO you enhance betta colors???


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

i know i need to thats why im getting a new tank


----------



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

FIRST OF ALL you CANT change your bettas colours, but you can enhance them (make them more bright and vibrant) by buying colour enhancing betta food. (along with some dried, frozen or live bloodworms, tubifex worms or brine shrimp for a more healthy variety). 
and its cruel to keep a betta in a tank smaller than 2 gallons.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ugggg, thats why im getting a new tank!


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

You just said you wanted a new tank LESS then one gallon


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

well atualy that was a while ago. And i just got a nice 2G for dorothy. So that reslvs that


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Jazattackk said:


> You just said you wanted a new tank LESS then one gallon


1g OR less


----------

